# wedge top frames



## fat/beeman (Aug 23, 2002)

just a thought I seen them used without a wedge just a grove in top bar look at frame does plastic come with instructions?

Don


----------



## beeman 202 (Jan 8, 2003)

Using the wedge top bar is no problem. The grooved top bar is a better choice with the plasticell or permadent or ritecell foundations. The wedge, while not a problem, is more work to assemble.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

When I use plastic, I just don't break off the wedge. But if it comes off, then I nail it in.


----------



## wishthecuttlefish (Jun 24, 2003)

These are all used frames (i'm having them fumigated as I mentioned). I removed the old wax foundation and my intentions are to reuse the wedge with rite-cell. 

Thanks for the help!
Kai


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

The only problem is getting the nail to penetrate the plastic if you go straight in. This isn't that hard, but it is harder than going through wax. Sometimes you bend the nails. Another option is to nail the wedge up to the top bar instead of through the foundation.


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

I use only wedge top bars these days. Just nail up into the top bar and not through the foundation.


----------



## ikeepbees (Mar 8, 2003)

You can also just toss the wedge and nail the plastic to the other side.

------------------
Rob Koss


----------



## Clayton (Dec 8, 2000)

But before you do that ask yourself if you will ever use wax again? It would be no fun cutting out all those wedges :>(


----------



## wishthecuttlefish (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll only be using the rite cell for the brood chambers. Since I probably won't have access to an extractor for a while, I'll be using thin surplus, unwired, in all my medium honey supers. Unless of course, someone has some better ideas...









*sits back and listens*

Kai


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I'll only be using the rite cell for the brood chambers. Since I probably won't have access to an extractor for a while, I'll be using thin surplus, unwired, in all my medium honey supers. Unless of course, someone has some better ideas... 

I think the point is that some people try plastic and don't like it. You may be one of those people.







Others like the durability and are willing to tolerate an occasional indescretion on the part of the bees in relation to the plastic foundation.


----------

